# ugly love



## Fredddd

Hi ! a new one for you ;-)
" Not the pretend ...’  you have muscles so let’s just do it’ love. But the messed up, ugly, painful love. " / "because he really loves you. Ugly love."
I checked. Looks like it's the destructive kind, passion where both lovers are in a hate-love relation. 
But here it refers to a love you can't resist not painful in the sense it is destructive but in the sense that you can't live without each other
my try : l'amour à vif/ l'amour à mort
Pas le genre  t'as de beaux muscles, tu sais, et vas-y, c’est parti ». Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, , qui t’arrache les tripes : l’amour à mort" "parce qu'il t'aime vraiment, lui. A mort."
Is there a set expression in French that you know of for this kind of love.
Pas "l'amour vache" dans mon contexte, quoique ça puisse sans doute correspondre à "ugly love" ? "l'amour fou" ne fait pas vraiment penser à "ugly love" 
d'autres idées ? what do you think ?


----------



## Micia93

"un amour viscéral"?


----------



## archijacq

un amour sombre


----------



## petit1

amour trouble / amer /éperdu / malsain


----------



## Itisi

l'amour mauvais


----------



## Fredddd

Itisi said:


> l'amour mauvais


<br>
merci Iitsi, sorry but "il t'aime vraiment. d'un amour mauvais" ne passe pas à mon sens. (idem pour trouble, amer, malsain, sombre - merci Archijacq)
le truc , c'est qu'il faut que ça colle dans la phrase
"Eperdu" is good, merci Petit1, mais je ne sais pas si ça rend "ugly love" ? comme "à vif" ou "à mort" qui sous-entendent un danger, une souffrance. 
but is it really what "ugly love" means ? l'amour qui fait mal ?
I see it as a love you can't fight. "avoir dans la peau"<br
>Pour être complet, le lectorat = 12-20 girls= readers<br>-
Merci pour ton "viscéral" Micia, ça me semble proche de l'idée (qui prend aux tripes). C'est comme ça que je le sens. seulement, je ne sais pas si ça passe pour l'âge des lectrices. un peu comme "éperdu" que j'aime vraiment beaucoup aussi.
Merci merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.


----------



## iuytr

amour maudit ? amour inévitable ? amour malgré soi ? amour impératif ? douloureusement irrésistible ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Fredddd, Am I correct in thinking that by "...le lectorat = 12-20 girls..." you mean that '12-20' is an age group (20-year-olds would prefer to be called 'women') [rather than the number of readers]?


----------



## Itisi

Comme je vois les choses, il ne s'agit pas de trouver un mot qui résume tout ce que cet amour peut être, mais simplement de traduire le mot 'ugly' !  Le texte se charge d'expliquer de quel genre d'amour il s'agit !  Et 'ugly', ça veut simplement dire 'laid, moche, menaçant', c'est tout, et pas' à vif, à mort, viscéral, éperdu, maudit', et que sais-je, qui sont des extrapolations.  (Et le mot a le même sens quel que soit l'âge du lectorat !)


----------



## Fredddd

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Fredddd, Am I correct in thinking that by "...le lectorat = 12-20 girls..." you mean that '12-20' is an age group (20-year-olds would prefer to be called 'women') [rather than the number of readers]?


Yes  you are. Well the target is 12-15 but I, for one, would definitely read it  and I'm well over 20 believe me. (I hope it won't be the number of readers )


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Fredddd,

Il m'est venu « _l'amour qui fait mal _», avant le lire dans ton post 6.  Il me semble que ça colle.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _l'amour qui fait mal_.


Ça, ça fait bien l'affaire !


----------



## archijacq

Itisi said:


> Comme je vois les choses, il ne s'agit pas de trouver un mot qui résume tout ce que cet amour peut être, mais simplement de traduire le mot 'ugly' !  Le texte se charge d'expliquer de quel genre d'amour il s'agit !  Et 'ugly', ça veut simplement dire *'laid, moche, menaçant'*, c'est tout, et pas' à vif, à mort, viscéral, éperdu, maudit', et que sais-je, qui sont des extrapolations.  (Et le mot a le même sens quel que soit l'âge du lectorat !)


Parfaitement d'accord.

Dans ce cas, "un amour qui fait mal" (= douloureux) n'est pas une solution cohérente.

un amour tordu ?


----------



## Itisi

archijacq said:


> dans ce cas, "un amour qui fait mal" (= douloureux) n'est pas une solution cohérente.


D'accord aussi, mais c'est le plus proche du sens, à mon avis, à défaut de 'laid, moche, menaçant, ou mauvais'.  (Moi, je continue à trouver 'mauvais' pas si mal...)


----------



## petit1

pernicieux / morbide / destructeur


----------



## Micia93

J'aime bien "destructeur"!


----------



## Itisi

Pour *garder le sens *du mot : 'un amour qui n'est pas beau/qui n'a rien de beau'.


----------



## Micia93

Itisi said:


> Pour *garder le sens *du mot : 'un amour qui n'est pas beau/qui n'a rien de beau'.



Ca fait penser à "un amour incestueux"


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq a peut-être raison.  À bien y repenser,  « _l'amour qui fait mal _» convient mieux pour traduire  "_painful love_", qui est aussi dans la phrase initiale. 

Par contre, _amour tordu =  twisted love,  _non?      Et désolée Itisi, mais moi non plus je ne raffolle pas de _mauvais. 
_
*Un amour atroce?      Cruel?

Un méchant amour?   *


----------



## archijacq

un amour hideux ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_messed up, ugly, painful love → un amour __tourmenté__, abject, __déchirant
_


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime beaucoup cette suite d'adjectifs, pv.


----------



## Fredddd

Merci à tous ! ça déchaîne l'enthousiasme, l'amour vache, dites-moi !
je rappelle juste la phrase :_Not the pretend ...’  you have muscles so let’s just do it’ love. But  the messed up, ugly, painful love. " / "because he really loves you.  Ugly love."_
donc ce n'est pas "un amour" dans le sens "une relation amoureuse" en particulier, mais bien, un type d'amour "l'amour...." le seul, le vrai, d'après la contexte. 
J'aime beaucoup "destructeur" aussi, moi.
_Pas le genre  t'as de beaux muscles, tu sais, et vas-y, c’est parti ».  Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, , qui t’arrache les tripes  : l’amour destructeur" "parce qu'il t'aime  lui._ _Le véritable amour, celui qui détruit_ " ?

_ Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, , qui t’arrache les tripes  : l’amour qui fait mal" "parce qu'il t'aime lui. Le véritable amour, celui qui fait mal " ?_ Pas mal ! finalement
Mais si ça ne correspond pas au sens...
_ Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, , qui t’arrache les tripes  : l’amour moche" "parce qu'il t'aime  lui. Le véritable amour, le moche" ?_ j'ai du mal
Quant à "mauvais", je trouve que ça ne colle pas parce qu'ils e trouve que c'est le bon ;-) (le mec en question)
Vraiment merci de toutes vos suggestions (pour info : dead line demain,  mais comme le sujet semble vous passionner - 'l'amour passion/passionnel  ?"... vous pourrez continuer sans moi;-)
Je n'avais pas vu tes proposiitons pointvirgule, merci. C'est plus "adulte" et plus "romantique" que "mes tripes à l'air', c'est sûr ! j'aime assez aussi


----------



## Itisi

'l'amour sans fard' ?  'Brut'? (En relisant, je pense que c'est plutôt ça, le sens...)


----------



## Fredddd

Itisi said:


> 'l'amour sans fard' ?  'Brut'? (En relisant, je pense que c'est plutôt ça, le sens...)



Funny, Itisi, I cut a part of the sentence. Here is the whole thing :"But the messed up, ugly, painful, no-makeup love"
"Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, sans masque, sans fard, qui t’arrache les tripes : l’amour à mort." We're on the same line, here. thanks


----------



## Itisi

Ok, mais les tripes, la mort, je ne vois pas...


----------



## petit1

"qui te serre le cœur" peut-être.


----------



## Fredddd

Itisi said:


> Ok, mais les tripes, la mort, je ne vois pas...


 'est une image ;-) "qui te prend aux tripes, if you prefer. C'est l'équivalent ado du "viscéral" de micia. (painful)
"à mort" parce que....
_"parce qu'il t'aime  lui._ _À mort_ "  "ça le fait bien" sounds good. Not any other  reason than that I'm afraid.


----------



## Itisi

'because he really loves you' = parce qu'il t'aime à mort ?   'Really = à mort' ?


----------



## Nicomon

Fredddd a écrit au premier post : 





> Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, qui t’arrache les tripes : l’amour à mort" / "parce qu'il t'aime vraiment, lui. A mort."


   Et au post 25, après des tas de suggestions mais cette fois en ajoutant "no makeup love"  





> Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, sans masque, sans fard, qui t’arrache les tripes : l’amour à mort."


  Si on revient à la cause départ, j'ai comme l'impression qu'on a perdu notre temps à tenter de trouver autre chose.  

Moi non plus, je ne comprends pas « À mort » (surtout que "love to death" existe en anglais) et je n'aime pas trop cette idée de tripes  (_qui prend aux tripes = émouvant_).

Je continue de préférer la suite d'adjectifs que pointvirgule a suggérée. 





> _messed up, ugly, painful love → un amour __tourmenté__, abject, __déchirant _


Ou bien  _qui fait mal _pour _painful   _ou à part _ abject  _un adjectif du g_enre atroce _pour traduire  _ugly. _ Faut bien que je prêche un peu pour ma paroisse.


----------



## mehoul

Il existe l'expression "amour vache".


----------



## Lucky19

amour à fleur de peau ? à vif ? amour(s) écorché(es) vif/vives ?


----------



## Nicomon

« _Amour vache _» - que Fredddd a mentionné dans le post initial - est traduit  par  "_love hate relationship_" dans le dico de WR. 
C'est souvent traduit aussi par _"tough love_".    Je ne crois pas que ce soit la même chose que_  ugly love_. 

 Je commence à penser que ce  "ugly love" est un « amour inqualifiable »   (maigre tentative de jeu de mots).


----------



## Itisi

Inqualifiable, tu y es, Nico !


----------



## petit1

amour pathétique


----------



## Fredddd

"Si on revient à la cause départ, j'ai comme l'impression qu'on a perdu notre temps à tenter de trouver autre chose." Non, Nicomon, j'ai juste fait un copier-coller sur mon texte pour préciser puisque la suggestion de "sans fard" ma rappelait le texte de départ, donc oui, c'était bien le texte avant tout le travail fourni et toutes les suggestions que j'apprécie énormement.
Et pour que tout ce travail ait servi à quelque chose, (je garde, en ce qui me concerne en priorité l'intérêt du lectorat et de la cohésion du texte avec ce qui se passe avant et après et que je ne peux pas vous raconter sinon je vais me faire zapper par les moderateurs, si ce n'est déjà fait. Disons, en résumé, que le garçon qu'elle aime risque de mourir. mais que, si  leur amour est conflictuel, il est sincère ds deux côtés et ils sont près à mourir l'un pour l'autre)voici le choix final pour moi
 "Mais le genre bien prise de tête, bien à vif, sans masque, sans fard : l’amour qui fait mal"
merci à tous


----------

